#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Дзадзен, вариант Сэкида Кацуки

## Gaza

В чём специфика у Кацуки.  Насколько знаю, общебуддийская рекомендация просто следить за дыханием, никакого вмешательства.
  Кацуки же делит выдох на две части. Первая - выдох происходит естественно за счёт расслабления дыхательных мышц, при этом в лёгких остаётся ещё много воздуха. Вторая - чтобы выдохнуть оставшийся воздух нужно сознательно напрячь брюшные мышцы. При этом диафрагма как бы противодействует брюшным мышцам и в этом противостоянии весь цимес.
 Кацуки считает, что без этого противодействия нет дзадзена. Ещё он подчёркивает, что дыхание исключительно брюшное, грудная клетка неподвижна. Кажется я здесь не переврал Кацуки.
 Как-то я звонил Московский дзен-центр, трубку взял руководитель центра Орион Борис Валентинович, если не ошибаюсь. Говорили о разном и в том числе я упомянул книгу Кацуки. Ответ был прост: текст этот не аутентичный и потому на него не стоит ориентироваться.
  И вот ещё интересная вещь. Я иногда захожу на форум по йоге В.С. Бойко. Там часто обсуждаются разные аспекты пранаямы. У Бойко вообще акцент делается на расслаблении. В одной из веток обсуждалось работа мышц живота. А по пранаяме есть классическая работа Ван Лисбета уважаемая, кажется всеми школами в том числе и Бойко. И вот этот Ван Лисбет подчёркивает, что нижние мышцы живота должны быть всегда напряженны. Что должно быть постоянное противостояние диафрагмы и этих мышц. И что без этого пранаяма не имеет никакого смысла. (Как похоже на Кацуки!)
 На форуме у Бойко мнения разделились. Большинство считает, выдох делается на расслаблении. Никакого напряжения. Но были и те кто утверждал, что всё верно и низ живота вообще всегда должен быть в тонусе. Сам Бойко, говорит, что при всём уважении к Ван Лисбету не может с ним согласится в этом моменте.
 Вкратце такие вот пироги.

----------


## Ersh

Насколько я помню, этот метод "бамбуковое дыхание" Сэкида упоминает как один из методов, не основной.

----------


## Gaza

Просто навскидку цитата "Как мы уже подчеркнули, во время дзадзэн напряжение и давление в нижней части живота должны сохраняться и действовать там как можно дольше и сильнее, поскольку это вызывает физическую и психическую устойчивость."

http://ki-moscow.narod.ru/litra/zen/...practice_4.htm

----------


## Gaza

Вопрос этот меня волнует потому, что иногда после "естественного" выдоха мне просто хочется ещё довыдохнуть остаток как рекомендует Кацуки, хотя про его технику я давно забыл, читал его первый раз ещё в 1982г, пол жизни назад, а недавно что-то напомнило. Может не зря мне тогда его книга попала в руки, каким-то чудом, причём в глухой сибирской деревне.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Не знаю, многие мастера советуют дышать естественно

----------


## Gaza

Вот и я не знаю, но кажется мне какая-то правда у Кацуки есть. Всё же он не с улицы человек, консультировал дзен-центр в Гонолулу Роберта Эйткина.

----------


## Айк

По-моему все же описываемый  метод ближе к пранаяме, чем к дзадзен. Ван Лисбет подчеркивает необходимость удерживания нижних мышц живота, насколько я помню, в основном при описании метода "полного дыхания" - одного из основных упражнений пранаямы. 
Оставляя за скобками приводимый контекст (а именно то, что пранаяме должна предшествовать хатха-йога), и ограничиваясь имхо -  это метод по крайней мере не для начинающих, поскольку в виде последствий можно получить закрепление/образование телесных блоков, "сбитое" дыхание и другие физиологические проблемы.

----------


## Good

Активное сознание рождает весь мир дхарм. Если успокоить сознание то не возникнет ни одной различающей мысли и дыхание будет естественно- прерывистым.  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuriy

> Если успокоить сознание то не возникнет ни одной различающей мысли и дыхание будет естественно- прерывистым.


Живот при этом не напрягается сам по себе? 

Да, там у Кацуки на каждом, кажется, 4-ом выдохе коан "мууу". повторяется.

----------


## Yuriy

> ... читал его первый раз ещё в 1982г, пол жизни назад, а недавно что-то напомнило. Может не зря мне тогда его книга попала в руки, каким-то чудом, причём в глухой сибирской деревне.


Забавно, не в глухой сибирской деревне, но тоже в 1982 эта книга довольно нестандратным образом попала мне в руки.

----------


## OOO

> Первая - выдох происходит естественно за счёт расслабления дыхательных мышц, при этом в лёгких остаётся ещё много воздуха. Вторая - чтобы выдохнуть оставшийся воздух нужно сознательно напрячь брюшные мышцы.


Наоборот - выдох производится за счёт сокращения мышц живота,воздух вытесняется из лёгких за счёт поднятия диафрагмы.При расслабление мышц живота диафрагма опускается вниз и вдох происходит сам собой,естественно.

----------


## Банзай

Газа, техника, имхо, идет рука об руку с методом.
Бамбуковым дыханием не стоит баловаться без догляда мастера, можно заработать расстройство органов. Внутренних дел -)
Борис Валентинович, мне кажется, резко сказал.
Аутентичный это тот, что монахи из Вьетнама привезли?

----------


## Gaza

ООО, сделайте вдох. Теперь расслабтесь. Что произойдёт? Воздух сам выйдет. Ничего напрягать не нужно. Но по Кацуки это только первая фаза выдоха.

----------


## Вао

Рассуждать о том, какой метод дыхания лучше. Это равносильно спору о том, как лучше въехать в нирвану на джипе или на телеге.    :Smilie:  
Какая разница какой вид транспорта выбрать?
 Главное попасть туда куда нужно.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gaza

Вао-Цзы, на телеге долго ехать будете, можете не доехать. Да и зачем? Если Вам джип предлагают.

----------


## Ersh

Gaza, ну если я, например, не умею джипом управлять, то на телеге вернее. И ломается реже, и чинить проще.

----------


## Gaza

Ну да, но можно и попробовать освоить джип. Что нам терять? Телега никуда не денется. Я бы вообще, наверное, весь буддизм выразил словами Маркса, слегка переиначив: "Человеку нечего терять кроме своих цепей"  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Gaza, ну если я, например, не умею джипом управлять, то на телеге вернее. И ломается реже, и чинить проще.


Точно. А вдруг на пути к нирване нет ни одного центра техобслуживания. Да с джипом можно попасть конкретно.   :Smilie:  На телеге может быть и медленней,  но надежней.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gaza

Вао-цзы, всё может быть. Я же ничего не утверждаю - сам в сомнениях.

----------


## Ersh

Gaxa, словами одного великого факира-йога я бы выразил так: "Автомобиль не роскошь, а средство передвижения". К тому же, наша цель не скорость, а движение как таковое. Какая радость двигаться на телеге, вслушиваясь в скрип колеса!

----------


## Gaza

Возвращаясь к моему разговору с Орионом. Он сказал одну грустную, но, кажется, верную вещь:"Без правильной техники Вы можете сидеть часами и 10 и 20 и 40 лет думая, что сидите в дзадзен, а всё будет без толку." Не хотелось бы через 40 лет узнать что, я какой-то ерундой занимался.

----------


## Вао

А чем плохо обычное "брюшное дыхание"?

----------


## Ersh

А вот Хуэйнэн говорил, что можно сто лет просидеть без толку, если не слушать свое сердце :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> А чем плохо обычное "брюшное дыхание"?


 А может "есть способ лучше"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Good

> К тому же, наша цель не скорость, а движение как таковое. Какая радость двигаться на телеге, вслушиваясь в скрип колеса!


Особенно когда двигаешься то на месте, зато с какой скоростью!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Возвращаясь к моему разговору с Орионом. Он сказал одну грустную, но, кажется, верную вещь:"Без правильной техники Вы можете сидеть часами и 10 и 20 и 40 лет думая, что сидите в дзадзен, а всё будет без толку." Не хотелось бы через 40 лет узнать что, я какой-то ерундой занимался.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Но ведь эту "правильную технику" тебе никто не даст, ни за подношение, ни за стадо.
И если не этом пути надо просидеть 40 лет дураком, сиди и не рыпайся.
Точнее, пройди на грани между поиском и усердием, между разными Учителями и разными доджо и постоянством, которое есть только ты.
Товарищь доехал в Австрию, зашел в доджо потолковать с мастером.
Так и так, говорит, в варварской стране живу, ни Сангхи, на мастера, как жить, что делать? 
А тот ему и отвечает - я, мол, сынок своего мастера 40 лет искал, а теперь ты поищи.

----------


## Айк

...Вспомнился отрывок из "Сознания дзэн..."
_Поэтому, когда мы говорим о дзэн, мы не можем сказать: «У него получается» или «У него не получается»— в обычном смысле слова. Поза, которую мы принимаем в дзадзэн, у каждого из нас своя. Возможно, что некоторые вообще не смогут сидеть соскрещёнными ногами. Но даже если вы не можете принять правильную позу — когда вы пробуждаете своё настоящее, ищущее-путь сознание, вы можете практиковать дзэн в его подлинном смысле. Тем, кому сидение даётся непросто, на самом деле легче пробудить своё истинное ищущее-путь сознание, чем тем, кому сидеть легко.
Когда мы задумываемся, что же мы делаем в сво-ей повседневной жизни, нам всегда бывает за себя стыдно. Один ученик написал мне: «Вы прислали мне календарь, и я попытался следовать всем благим девизам, помещённым на каждой его странице.
Но год едва начался, а я уже провалился!» Догэн-дзэндзи говорил: «Сёсаку дзюсаку». Саку обычно означает «ошибка» или «неправильное». Сёсаку дзюсаку означает «неправильно добиваться неправильного», или совершать одну сплошную ошибку. Согласно Догэну, одна сплошная ошибка тоже может быть дзэн. О жизни учителя дзэн можно сказать, что это столько-то лет сёсаку дзюсаку. То есть много лет единого однонаправленного усилия
_

----------


## OOO

> ООО, сделайте вдох. Теперь расслабтесь. Что произойдёт? Воздух сам выйдет. Ничего напрягать не нужно. Но по Кацуки это только первая фаза выдоха.


Это называется грудное(верхнее) дыхание,производится за счёт сокращения межрёберных мышц и мышц шеи.Во время дзадзен эти мышцы должны быть в покое.Кацуки слишком мудрёно всё объясняет,на самом деле всё проще - сделайте сначало выдох(живот вжимается) затем расслабляя мышцы живота(живот выпячивается) производится вдох.

----------


## Вао

> Это называется грудное(верхнее) дыхание,производится за счёт сокращения межрёберных мышц и мышц шеи.Во время дзадзен эти мышцы должны быть в покое.Кацуки слишком мудрёно всё объясняет,на самом деле всё проще - сделайте сначало выдох(живот вжимается) затем расслабляя мышцы живота(живот выпячивается) производится вдох.


Так это и есть "брюшное дыхание".

----------


## Gaza

> Кацуки слишком мудрёно всё объясняет


Всё он правильно объясняет. И вдох и выдох могут производится как расслаблением так и напряжением мышц в зависимости от фазы дыхания. Не хочу здесь его пересказывать - выше есть ссылка.



> сделайте сначало выдох(живот вжимается) затем расслабляя мышцы живота(живот выпячивается) производится вдох.


Вообще довольно забавно выходит. На один и тот же простой акт дыхания смотрим с разных концов и всё переворачивается то-ли с ног на голову то-ли наоборот.  :Smilie: 
 В любом случае книга Кацуки это,насколько знаю, единственный текст где дыхание разбирается так подробно. И это совсем не "просто слежение".

----------


## Gaza

> Это называется грудное(верхнее) дыхание,производится за счёт сокращения межрёберных мышц и мышц шеи. Во время дзадзен эти мышцы должны быть в покое.


Это, кстати, тоже вопрос. И вопрос очень важный. Насколько знаю, дыхание исключительно животом - это даосская традиция. В общебуддийских рекомендациях этого, кажется, нет. А при брюшном дыхании всё работает по-другому и ощущения совсем другие. Что думаете?

----------


## Ersh

Gaza, до появления буддизма в Китае даосы не практиковали медитацию. Насколько я знаю, брюшное дыхание описано и в ведических источниках.

----------


## Gaza

Ersh, Вот Вы как дышите, животом? Если да, то, пожалуйста, скажите если на то где-то авторитетные наставления?

----------


## Ersh

Gaza, я дышу животом. Это мне посоветовали не даос, а вполне себе авторитетный дзенский учитель. Судзуки его фамилия.Вряд ли Вы с ним знакомы.
А вот еще, навскидку:
http://www.dalma.ru/practice/meditation/mnadihanii.html

----------


## Gaza

Ersh, ссылка которую Вы дали - это всё тот же Кацуки. Интересно, что он на сайте Дальмасы, а, если правильно помню, ребята в Дальмасе мне объясняли, что при дыхании не акцентируются на том чтобы оно было именно брюшным.

----------


## Gaza

> Судзуки его фамилия.Вряд ли Вы с ним знакомы.


 Хочу быть правильно понятым. Единственная причина по которой я инициировал это обсуждение - это то что я действительно не знаю как правильно и хочу понять. Это на всякий случай.

----------


## Вао

> Хочу быть правильно понятым. Единственная причина по которой я инициировал это обсуждение - это то что я действительно не знаю как правильно и хочу понять. Это на всякий случай.


Вот вы мне очень хорошо ответили по поводу позы лотоса. Не надо сразу стремиться принять  сложную медитативную позу . Есть вероятность нанести себе увечье и этим навредить своей практике.
Я хочу ответить вам в том же духе.
Если у вас есть наставник, то следуйте его советам. А если нет, то избегайте сложных практик, что-бы не навредить себе и не разочароваться.

----------


## warpig

Единственный способ понять правильно или нет - это попробовать самому (простите за банальность). Медитация на дыхании - очень обширная тема, множество ньюансов и вариаций. Нужно пробовать, соотносить с прочитанным или услышанным и пробовать дальше. 
Действительно, из всех наставлений по практике созерцания дыхания которых мне посчастливилось встретить (а я горячо интересуюсь этой темой), учение Кацуки стоит изрядно особняком (в частности по теме - не припомню, чтобы мне встречался такой подход к нагнетанию давления в низу живота, это ведь даже не акцент). 

Но, по-моему твердому убеждению, созерцанием дыхания почти невозможно себе навредить, и каждый может и должен сам с проверить, о чем идет речь. Это не так трудно и занимает не так много времени. Тогда вы сами будете знать для себя: такой-то способ приносит такие резульататы, такой-то способ - такие,  и хочется надеятся, выберете правильный для себя.

----------


## Gaza

Вао-цзы, если с позой Вы не определились то рекомендую облегчённую вирасану. Это вроде японского сейза только ступни не скрещены а параллельны. А "облегчённая" она потому, что ягодицы покоятся не на полу, а на подушке между ступнями.




> Если у вас есть наставник, то следуйте его советам


Наставника нет. Да я его и не ищу. Я ищу знания а не наставника. И во все эти разговоры про необходимость наставника и какой-то там "передачи" не верю.

----------


## Вао

> Наставника нет. Да я его и не ищу. Я ищу знания а не наставника. И во все эти разговоры про необходимость наставника и какой-то там "передачи" не верю.


Как-то я начал самостоятельно изучать Английский язык. И не понимал зачем нужен учитель, когда можно так же эффективно изучать самостоятельно. И когда я все таки пришел на курсы, то оказалось, что половину слов я произносил неверно и времена не правильно использовал. 
Вот такая печальная история со мной приключилась.   :Frown:

----------


## Банзай

Наставника нет. Да я его и не ищу. Я ищу знания а не наставника. И во все эти разговоры про необходимость наставника и какой-то там "передачи" не верю.
-------------------
Ну что ж, удачного путешествия .. до первого оврага.

----------


## Gaza

Вао-цзы для меня идея о том, что чтобы пробудится тебе необходима какая-то передача, что-то внешнее чего у тебя нет и без чего у тебя ничего не выйдет противоречит духу и логике буддизма, как я его понимаю. Но я не знаток. Могу ошибаться, конечно. В любом случае - это "совсем другая тема".

----------


## Ersh

Тогда зачем Вы спрашиваете здесь? Если Вам чужой опыт неинтересен? Практикуйте по книгам, мы за Вашу крышу не отвечаем...

----------


## Gaza

> Тогда зачем Вы спрашиваете здесь? Если Вам чужой опыт неинтересен? Практикуйте по книгам, мы за Вашу крышу не отвечаем


Зачем так?

Чужой опыт мне очень интересен. И советы опытных практикующих для меня очень ценны.  Я же совсем о другом говорил. Отношения Учитель - ученик в восточной традиции, которые я имел в виду это, насколько понимаю, нечто гораздо большее чем обмен опытом. Наверное у меня совсем плохо с русским языком если мои, казалось бы вполне безобидные реплики вызывают такую реакцию у модератора. Ладно, проехали.

----------


## Вао

> Вао-цзы для меня идея о том, что чтобы пробудится тебе необходима какая-то передача, что-то внешнее чего у тебя нет и без чего у тебя ничего не выйдет противоречит духу и логике буддизма, как я его понимаю. Но я не знаток. Могу ошибаться, конечно. В любом случае - это "совсем другая тема".


Наставник передает метод, практику при помощи, которой практикующий и пробуждает свою Природу. Настоящий наставник даже запрещает искать Будду вне себя. Уважать своего наставника ты обязан, но если сделаешь из него культ для поклонения, то совершишь преступление против Дхармы.

Надеюсь теперь вам понятен смысл высказывания:

Если встретишь Будду идущего по дороге - убей Будду.
Встретишь Патриарха Чань - убей Патриарха.

Профаны понимают это так, что нужно не почитать Будду и Патриархов Чань.
Но мы знаем. Это значит не нужно искать Будду вне себя.

----------


## Gaza

> Надеюсь теперь вам понятен смысл высказывания


 Вао Цзы, спасибо, конечно, за такие популярные, доступные разъяснения. Но не думаю, что стоит в этой ветке эту тему развивать.




> Профаны понимают это так, что нужно не почитать Будду и Патриархов Чань. Но мы знаем.


А вообще приятно, что мы не профаны и точно знаем это.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Вао Цзы, спасибо, конечно, за такие популярные, доступные разъяснения. Но не думаю, что стоит в этой ветке эту тему развивать.


Как скажите.   :Smilie:   Вы спросили, а я насколько мне позволяют мои скромные возможности, ответил.

----------


## Gaza

> Медитация на дыхании - очень обширная тема, множество ньюансов и вариаций


warpig, согласен, потому и хочется больше разных мнений услышать, разных опытов.

----------


## Gaza

Хочется оживить тему. Тут самые разные опросы проводятся на форуме: кто что ест? что пьёт? что курит? А может народ выскажется кто как дышит?
 Что может быть важнее для дзен-буддиста чем техника дзадзен?
 Посмотрел на сайте Московского дзен-центра мастера Кайсена технику дзадзен от Тайсена Дешимару . Кажется она ближе к Кацуки в своём стремлении удлинить выдох. Подчёркивается, что всё должно быть естественно, но всё же....

----------


## Ersh

> Что может быть важнее для дзен-буддиста чем техника дзадзен?


Следование сердцу

----------


## Gaza

Точнее это не на сайте, а здесь   http://budo.narod.ru/dzadz1.html. Может обсудим этот  текст? Что думают опытные практики?

----------


## Банзай

Газа, вот вы когда спрашиваете что думаю "опытные"?, не хочется по большому счету и отвечать -)

Глубокий спокойный вдох и акцентированный выдох через тандэн.
Но это пол дела, после того, как мастер Кайсэн отправил в никуда счет дыханий, приходится теперь созерцать собственный калькулятор, который по всей видимости с Кайсэном не знаком и наплевав на рекомендации считает и дальше как ему удобно.
Вобщем, привязанности от практики, в том числе, видимо, это может касаться и дыхания, ничуть не менее злы, нежели любые иные.

----------


## Gaza

Банзай, ты отслеживаешь момент когда кончается выдох на расслаблении и начинается некоторое усилие? Или не заморачиваешься как большинство такими глупостями? То как описывают дзадзен Тайсен Дешимару и Кайсен тоже как и у Кацуки совсем не "просто слежение".

----------


## woltang

Gaza, вы прямо ищите светской беседы, :Smilie:  поговорим о то поговорим о сем ,но если бы вы практиковали - уверяю вас поняли бы говорить то не о чем!  Дзен- это просто сидеть в дадзен(железная задница)  и вся философия ,только после приобретения опыта,когда  и  спрашивать  не о чем - всё и так понятно. Обсуждение своей практики(типа делиться опытом)- пустое дело, у всех есть Мастера(лучше у них узнать)-прямее дорога. Учить других не достигнув - вредить себе(глупо). понимаете?
    Тима - наращивай сосредоточение(активное) .главное , видна мысль(то есть калькулятор),удачи удачи.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> Дзен- это просто сидеть в дадзен(железная задница) и вся философия ,только после приобретения опыта,когда и спрашивать не о чем - всё и так понятно. Обсуждение своей практики(типа делиться опытом)- пустое дело


 Право даже не знаю что и ответить.

----------


## Банзай

Обычный человек вдыхает в среднем 15 раз в минуту, больные - 20-30 раз в минуту. В дзадзэн число вдохов от пяти до девяти в минуту; под конец, например, дыхание у Мастера Дешимару доходило до одного вдоха в минуту; его рекордом был один выдох за три минуты... 
------------------------------------
Кхм .. а у меня три дыхания это норма, а если поработать, то и два.

Газа, я выталкиваю воздух до конца, втягивая переднюю стенку, в этом случае при ее отпускании воздух заходит в легкие сам, без усилий.
И дела нет, стенка тянет его или задействованы иные мыщцы.

Марина, вот это "активное сосредоточение" только сейчас становится понятным, но посещает меня в столь короткие моменты -)
Остальное кумар, возилово и футбол -)

----------


## Ho Shim

> А может народ выскажется кто как дышит?


Вы дышите. Прямо сейчас вы дышите. Вы дышите всегда. Если вы живете вы дышите. Как вы дышите всегда? Вдох - выдох. Просто вдох - выдох. Следите за дыханием и все  :Wink:

----------


## Вао

> Вы дышите. Прямо сейчас вы дышите. Вы дышите всегда. Если вы живете вы дышите. Как вы дышите всегда? Вдох - выдох. Просто вдох - выдох. Следите за дыханием и все


А вы пробовали реально следить за дыханием? Например я вовремя медитации и пяти минут немогу считать дыхания ни разу не сбившись.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вы пробовали реально следить за дыханием? Например я вовремя медитации и пяти минут немогу считать дыхания ни разу не сбившись.


Дыхание ведь от этого не прекращается? Цель не в счете дыхания. Тем более не в концентрации внимания на счете. Цель в последовательном углублении внимания в процесс дыхания. В восприятие тонкостей дыхания, как одного большого процесса. Откуда начинается вдох? Где вдох заканчивается? Откуда начинается выдох?
Так познается истинная сущность дыхания.

----------


## Good

> Так познается истинная сущность дыхания.


А разве есть ценность от познания истинной сущности дыхания?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Следование сердцу


И это требует смелости, бесстрашия, а еще внимательности, чуткости и честности
Хороший воспитатель использует энергию ученика, чтобы научить его правильно действовать. Плохой воспитатель использует свою энергию, чтобы подавить неправильные действия ученика.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А разве есть ценность от познания истинной сущности дыхания?


Ценности не существуют сами по себе. Только когда Вы что-то считаете ценным.

----------


## Perevod

In our zazen, it is of primary importance to sit in the correct posture. Next, regulate the breath and calm down. For hinayana practicioners, there are
two elementary ways [of beginning practice]: one is to count breaths, and the other is to contemplate the impurity [of the body]. In other words, 
a practicioner with a hinayana [attitude] regulate his breathing by counting his breaths. However, the practice of the buddha - patriarchs 
is completely different of the way of hinayana. A patriarch has said, "It is better to have the mind of a wily fox than to follow the hinayana way 
of the selfregulation." Two of the hinayaha schools [studied] in Japan today are the Shibunritsu and Kusha school.
There are also a Mahayana way of regulating the breath. That is, knowing that a long breath is long and that a short one is short. 
The breath reaches the tanden and returns form there. Although the exhalation and inhalation are different, they both pass through the tanden.
When you breath abdominally, it is easy to become aware of the transiency (of life), and to regulate the mind.
My former teacher Rujing said: "The inhaled breath reaches the tanden; however, it isn't that this breath comes from somewhere. 
For this reason it is neither long nor short. The breath goes out from the tanden, but it isn'T a matter of it going somewhere. 
For that reason it is neither short nor long."
My teacher explained it in that way, and if someone were to ask me how to regulate the breath, I would reply in this way. 
Although it is not Mahayana [as some fixed doctrine], it is different from hinayana; though it is not hinayana, it is different from Mahayana.
And, if questioned further regarding what it is ultimately, I would respond that inhaling or exhaling are neither long nor short.
Dogen Zenji, Ehei Koroku Volume 5.

----------


## Good

> Ценности не существуют сами по себе. Только когда Вы что-то считаете ценным.


В данный момент ем мороженное. Очень ценное мороженное. :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Дыхание ведь от этого не прекращается? Цель не в счете дыхания. Тем более не в концентрации внимания на счете. Цель в последовательном углублении внимания в процесс дыхания. В восприятие тонкостей дыхания, как одного большого процесса. Откуда начинается вдох? Где вдох заканчивается? Откуда начинается выдох?
> Так познается истинная сущность дыхания.


Многие недооценивают важность практики концентрации на  счете дыхания. Здесь наблюдаются сразу два аспекта:
1) Когда мы медитируем в дзадзен, то при достижении определенного уровня расслабления происходит высвобождение энергии ци. Так вот высвобожденная энергия подымается в верхний даньтянь активизируя наше сознание. А концентрация на счете дыхания блокирует сознание, и вся эта энергия уходит на активизацию интуиции. 
2) Когда мы концентрируемся на счете дыхания, то переключаем своё внимание от внешнего во внутрь себя. Если не забыли, то искать Будду вне нас не имеет смысла. Естественно счет дыханий это базовая практика. Конечный результат это узреть свою Истинную природу.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kamla

> Наставник передает метод, практику при помощи, которой практикующий и пробуждает свою Природу.


А мне кажется самое главное в наставнике это как бы его благословение на твою удачу.




> Настоящий наставник даже запрещает искать Будду вне себя.


Мне всегда по этому поводу так и хочется поспорить с наставниками.. Я говорю, что Будда не только во мне, а они безповоротно говорят что Будда только в тебе. 




> Надеюсь теперь вам понятен смысл высказывания:
> 
> Если встретишь Будду идущего по дороге - убей Будду.
> Встретишь Патриарха Чань - убей Патриарха.
> 
> Профаны понимают это так, что нужно не почитать Будду и Патриархов Чань.
> Но мы знаем. Это значит не нужно искать Будду вне себя


А может это значит что Не надо привязываться к формам света? :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Мне всегда по этому поводу так и хочется поспорить с наставниками.. Я говорю, что Будда не только во мне, а они безповоротно говорят что Будда только в тебе.


Вы очень прямолинейно понимаете. Природа Будды это не какой нибудь орган внутри тебя типа почки или селезёнки. Это состояние или твоя Истинная сущность.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вао

> А может это значит что Не надо привязываться к формам света?


В начале я даже не понял, зачем ты написала про какой-то свет. Видимо это из Дзогчена?  Природа Будды это не свет и не энергия. И хорошо бы тебе определиться с традицией, а то в голове такой винегрет будет. Совсем запутаешься. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MasterJack

ИМХО если кто старается постич естественную природу так как она есть,тогда нужно исключить процесс управления процессом. Наблюдайте вещи такими,какие они есть.Тогда деревья станут деревьями, а горы-горами.
Если цель-концентрация и управление дыханием,концентрируйтесь и управляйте.

----------


## Вао

> ИМХО если кто старается постич естественную природу так как она есть,тогда нужно исключить процесс управления процессом. Наблюдайте вещи такими,какие они есть.Тогда деревья станут деревьями, а горы-горами.
> Если цель-концентрация и управление дыханием,концентрируйтесь и управляйте.


Недавно я тоже высказывал похожие мысли, но потом резко изменил своё мнение. Почему? Просто в жизни не все так просто. Вот, к примеру, устоявшиеся вредные привычки типа курения или пьянства. У людей с большим стажем курения или пьянства эти вредные привычки стали чем-то привычным и естественным и если все пустить на самотек, то устоявшиеся противоестественные привычки не изживешь. А теперь представьте, сколько в нас накопилось противоестественного за множество воплощений. Очень много. А когда интуиция окрепнет вот тогда и можно будет сказать " Следуй своему сердцу и больше ничего не нужно" :Cool:

----------


## Kamla

> Природа Будды это не свет и не энергия. И хорошо бы тебе определиться с традицией, а то в голове такой винегрет будет. Совсем запутаешься.


Традиция, Вао, традицией, а Будда природа в любой традиции одна.  А дзенское встретиш Будду-убей Будду я всегда понимала именно как непривязываться даже к самымм приятным, и совершенным формам..

----------


## Ersh

Володь, интуиция не окрепнет, пока ты ее не станешь развивать. Также нет смысла ничего специально изживать - практика Дзен такая штука, что все лишнее рано или поздно само отвалится. Поменьше суетняка, развиваем сосредоточенность на дыхании, потом отключаем счетчик - и все внимание на ум. Только не рассудочное внимание, а интуитивное. Просто сидим и отслеживаем тело, ум, что вокруг. И вдруг становится ясно, что никакого "вокруг" - нету. Все ум, все в уме. Но и это еще не все. Дальше - за пределы пределов.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Недавно я тоже высказывал похожие мысли, но потом резко изменил своё мнение. Почему? Просто в жизни не все так просто. Вот, к примеру, устоявшиеся вредные привычки типа курения или пьянства. У людей с большим стажем курения или пьянства эти вредные привычки стали чем-то привычным и естественным и если все пустить на самотек, то устоявшиеся противоестественные привычки не изживешь. А теперь представьте, сколько в нас накопилось противоестественного за множество воплощений. Очень много. А когда интуиция окрепнет вот тогда и можно будет сказать " Следуй своему сердцу и больше ничего не нужно"


  Если вы бездумно станете искоренять свои вредные привычки, то от этого ничего хорошего не будет.Вы должны понять, что эти привычки ограничивают вас и  ваше продвижение в практике.
 А следовать сердцу - это значит следовать ситуации, делать то, что ты должен делать на 100%.Это и будет естественным.О противоестественном, надеюсь, даже и не вспомнишь  :Smilie:  .Ещё у Соен Са где-то есть диалог в котором он поясняет что есть "желание" и "устремление".Надо найти бы его найти и выложить сюда...

----------


## woltang

ТИм, ВАо  один добрый мастер посоветовал мне сидеть и внимать дыхание по часам с секундной стрелкой. НА 10-15 секунд вдох на 15-20 секунд выдох. ООООчень действенно!  (практиковала так долгое время). 
   Так же , в нашей школе есть такое упражнение(сугестивное), когда очень напряженный день или просто суетность в голове - первые несколько минут медитации(10-15) просто повторяйте,медленно дыша -мой ум чист и спокоен, мой ум чист и спокоен. ТОже хорошо помогает привести мозги в активное сосредоточенное состояние(алертное).  Главное, друзья,пробуйте,пробуйте пробуйте, 10000лет без остановки  из момента в момент, и всё получится!!!

----------


## Kamla

woltang, очень дело говорит.эта практика - цельный алмаз. Предлагаю её дублировать как из лёгких видов пранаям в тему о бросании курения. 
можно ещё добавить по 10 секунд в середине не дышать. или хотя бы по 5.
китайская тема.волтанг?

----------


## Ho Shim

> А вы пробовали реально следить за дыханием? Например я во время медитации и пяти минут не могу считать дыхания ни разу не сбившись.


Бывает по разному. Бывает просто следить за дыханием, бывает "улетаешь". Если улетаешь, то, осознав это, просто возвращаешься обратно. Собственно, сбиваешься или не сбиваешься, я так понял, не особо зависит от усилий, которые ты предпринимаешь для того что бы было "правильно". Для того что бы просто дышать, вообще никаких специальных вещей делать не нужно. Хотя, тут наверное у каждого по разному.

----------


## Банзай

Если не забыли, то искать Будду вне нас не имеет смысла. Естественно счет дыханий это базовая практика. 
-------------------------------------------------------------
В первом предложении ключевая фраза "если не забыли".
То есть это вообще необходимо "помнить", да?
Второе предложение поражает словом "естественно".
Любезный Вао, отчего же это естественно?
Это ты сам для себя так решил или присоветовал кто?

----------


## Gaza

Какое- то непонимание темы или нежелание.
 Друзья мои, вопрос очень простой и конкретный. Кацуки пишет об определённом моменте при выдохе, очень важном, называет его горизонтом дыхания. Вы же часами, сотнями, тысячами часов наблюдаете за своим дыханием неужели вы не отслеживаете этот простой момент? 

Есть только три варианта ответа:
1) Дыхание полностью расслабленное, никаких усилий. За линию горизонта не захожу.  ( Кацуки, и не только он, считает это бесполезным)
 2) Захожу за линию горизонта, выдох удлиняется, имеет место определённого рода напряжение внизу живота (это то, что Кацуки и, кажется, Дешимару считают подлинным дзадзен.)
Возможен и третий вариант:
 3)Это всё не важно, ненужные детали, пустые заморочки, светская беседа. Дзен- это просто сидеть в дадзен и вся философия, и так всё понятно. делиться опытом- пустое дело, у всех есть Мастера !!!!!!!!!!!(лучше у них узнать)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Есть только три варианта ответа:
> 1) Дыхание полностью расслабленное, никаких усилий. За линию горизонта не захожу.  ( Кацуки, и не только он, считает это бесполезным)
>  2) Захожу за линию горизонта, выдох удлиняется, имеет место определённого рода напряжение внизу живота (это то, что Кацуки и, кажется, Дешимару считают подлинным дзадзен.)
> Возможен и третий вариант:
>  3)Это всё не важно, ненужные детали, пустые заморочки, светская беседа. Дзен- это просто сидеть в дадзен и вся философия, и так всё понятно. делиться опытом- пустое дело, у всех есть Мастера !!!!!!!!!!!(лучше у них узнать)


а вам какой вариант нужен?

----------


## Gaza

Pestroy, мне были бы очень интересны любые аргументы в пользу любого варианта.

----------


## Perevod

http://www.antaiji.dogen.de/kimyou/2005/eng-0301.html
на английском.

----------


## Банзай

Газа, разные мастера и практики делают акцент на разных аспектах, что же тебя удивляет? Я не получал наставлений относительно горизонта дыхания.
Важен каждый вдох и каждый выдох, они не делятся и не разлагаются на составляющие, пребываем во вдохе, пребываем в выдохе.
Кацуки советует с закрытыми глазами сидеть и убежден в своей правоте, давайте поднимем этот вопрос как самый животрепещущий и важный?

----------


## Good

> Есть только три варианта ответа:
> 1) Дыхание полностью расслабленное, никаких усилий. За линию горизонта не захожу.  ( Кацуки, и не только он, считает это бесполезным)
>  2) Захожу за линию горизонта, выдох удлиняется, имеет место определённого рода напряжение внизу живота (это то, что Кацуки и, кажется, Дешимару считают подлинным дзадзен.)
> Возможен и третий вариант:
>  3)Это всё не важно, ненужные детали, пустые заморочки, светская беседа. Дзен- это просто сидеть в дадзен и вся философия, и так всё понятно. делиться опытом- пустое дело, у всех есть Мастера !!!!!!!!!!!(лучше у них узнать)


 Если во время дзадзен остаются только мысли о счете и о дыхании то больше ничего не нужно. Только это. Хотя у мастеров очень много разных методов, как правильно отметил Банзай.

----------


## Ersh

Что особенно важно полировать у кирпича? Тычок? Ложок? Бочок?...

----------


## Lara

Смотря с какой целью, не менее важны подручные инструменты, а также положение планет и светил

----------


## woltang

> китайская тема.волтанг?
> __________________



корейская  :Smilie: 





> Друзья мои, вопрос очень простой и конкретный. Кацуки пишет об определённом моменте при выдохе, очень важном, называет его горизонтом дыхания. Вы же часами, сотнями, тысячами часов наблюдаете за своим дыханием неужели вы не отслеживаете этот простой момент?



 Газа, моя практика наблюдать не за дыханием а за своим умом.

 не привязывайтесь к дыханию. это только инструмент практики. держите ум шире, не закрывайте свои горизонты мыслью что вы что-то знаете и понимаете больше других  (глупо,если идете на 100% к цели).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Друзья мои, вопрос очень простой и конкретный. Кацуки пишет об определённом моменте при выдохе, очень важном, называет его горизонтом дыхания. Вы же часами, сотнями, тысячами часов наблюдаете за своим дыханием неужели вы не отслеживаете этот простой момент?


Этот "горизонт" неизменен? Вы можете на него указать? Вы можете в любой момент вмешаться в дыхание, задержать его, перестать вдыхать и начать выдыхать и наоборот. Вы привязаны к "горизонту", словно надеетесь что-то такое за ним открыть. Если Вам дает наставник конкретную практику - Вы ее делаете, если не понимаете что-то - задаете наставнику вопрос. Если Вы не получали таких наставления для себя - не берите в голову. Ваша практика даст Вам ответ на этот вопрос, когда внимание станет ясным и ровным, Вы сами сможете объяснить для чего кому-то необходима такая практика.

----------


## Gaza

> не закрывайте свои горизонты мыслью что вы что-то знаете и понимаете больше других (глупо,если идете на 100% к цели).


 woltang, уважаемая, если бы я думал, что понимаю больше других я бы не задавал здесь вопросы, а напротив, давал всем наставления.
 Ну да ладно, похоже мой интерес ко всяким деталям дыхания в дзадзен встречается здесь без особого энтузиазма. Судя по тому как большинство советует мне не заморачиваться и думать о более важных вещах. :Smilie:  
 Всем спасибо.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну да ладно, похоже мой интерес ко всяким деталям дыхания в дзадзен встречается здесь без особого энтузиазма. Судя по тому как большинство советует мне не заморачиваться и думать о более важных вещах. 
>  Всем спасибо.


наоборот, с энтузиазмом советуют не-думать о важных вещах  :Wink:

----------


## Юрген

МУ...

----------


## woltang

> большинство советует мне не заморачиваться и думать о более важных вещах.


    БОльшинство ,уважаемый друг, вам советует практиковать(пробовать и пробовать ), что значит держать свой ум чистым и ясным, а не забивать его мышлением (фрустрациями, рефлексиями и т.д.). Думать о  более важных вещах,практике - ошибка!

----------


## Gaza

woltang, Вы читать умеете по-русски? В следующий раз если увидите, что Gaza на форуме задаёт вопросы, пожалуйста, не обращайте внимания - это не к Вам.

----------


## Банзай

Газа, простите что вмешиваюсь, но мне кажется что постинг №92 еще бОльшая ошибка.

----------


## woltang

Газа - не принимается . Так же ,могу вам посоветовать, милый друг,  :Smilie:     задавать вопросы на другом форуме.

----------


## Gaza

Какая дама прилипчивая. :Smilie:   Ну Бог с Вами, советуйте и наставляйте если не можете без этого.  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

спасибо  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Gaza

А вообще это конечно очень и очень странно, что за две с половинной тысячи лет не создали чёткого, не допускающего никаких разночтений и двусмысленностей алгоритма. Хотя в тхераваде вроде всё чётко и просто с дыханием, а вот в дзене нет, полная неразбериха. Очень странно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Gaza, алгоритма ЧЕГО? 
Вам говорят, что дыхание считают важным определенные учителя, это их способ учения. Если один из учителей отрубил ученику палец - Вы предложите всегда для обретения Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи рубить ученикам пальцы?
Не привязывайтесь к форме, привязавшись Вам не хватит внимания на не-форму (на то, что вне формы)

----------


## woltang

отбросить вон свои мнения и идеи - вот единственный четкий и не допускающий разночтений алгоритм практики Дзен.

----------


## Gaza

Просмотрел вот ветку и обнаружил, что фраза woltang:




> Газа, моя практика наблюдать не за дыханием а за своим умом.
> 
> не привязывайтесь к дыханию. это только инструмент практики. держите ум шире, не закрывайте свои горизонты мыслью что вы что-то знаете и понимаете больше других (глупо,если идете на 100% к цели).


  Заслужила самые горячие одобрения, как ни что другое. Просто слов нет.

----------


## Gaza

> Вам говорят, что дыхание считают важным определенные учителя, это их способ учения


BTR, укажите мне хотя бы одного учителя, который считал бы неважным как мы  там в дзадзен дышим. Было бы забавно. Дзенские монахи большую часть жизни проводят в дзадзен и при этом оказывается несущественным, что они там делают. Оказывается нужно просто "держать ум шире".

woltang, может Вы чего-нибудь успокоительного выпьете? Валерьянки там или ещё чего-нибудь?

----------


## Won Soeng

Gaza, Вы привязаны к дыханию  :Smilie:  Вы только дыхание считаете важным. И пока Вы так считаете, Вы будете игнорировать все наставления, которые не касаются дыхания. Вас не затруднит попытаться дать ответ, что Вас так зацепило в дыхании? К чему Вы стремитесь? Какую цель практики Вы считаете конечной?

----------


## woltang

Газа, если вам не хватает мужества  вести достойно разговор и не принимать на свой счет все мои высказывания - это ваша проблема и сами пейте валериянку   :Smilie: )). 
  НЕ отождествляйтесь со словами и следите за  дыханием ,даже когда раздражены...
 Я искренна с вами и понимаю что задевает ваше самолюбие. ТО ,что нас задевает является нашей слабостью. Быть сильным -не значит сказать - типа Молчи дура, с тобой не разговариваю ! - ПОнимаете?  Быть сильным - значит увидеть что меня задевает в её  словах? и посмотреть : кто сердится?  не доволен?  
   У всех практикующих такой подход. Если иначе - то это не понимание практики.   ни хорошо, ни плохо. 


 ЗЫ.  Так же смотрите шире на оба моих высказывания -и не увидите противоречия.  :Smilie: 

ЗЫЫ. меньше всего хочу вас обидеть, поверьте  :Smilie: )

----------


## Банзай

отбросить вон свои мнения и идеи - вот единственный четкий и не допускающий разночтений алгоритм практики Дзен.
-------------------------------------------------
Отбросить не сложно, Марина, только отбросить и расстаться вещи разные.
Сдирать сгоревшую кожу до лимфы или осознавать как отслаивается чешуйки вследствие работы, любви, жизни ..
Чтобы отбросить, из надо выняньчить, отполировать, утвердить, и лишь найдя вирус, надламывающий систему рассмотреть критически.
Нет? -)

----------


## Gaza

> Вы только дыхание считаете важным


 Не только. Но дзадзен - это самое важное.  
 Вы же наверное бывали на ретритах (сесинах). И чем вы там занимались? Может быть весь день рассуждали о том, " как чудесно просто носить воду и колоть дрова" или "обладает ли собака природой будды". Или может вы горячо убеждали друг друга "держать ум шире".
 "Это - вряд ли" как говорил товарищ Сухов. Вы сидели и наблюдали за дыханием.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не только. Но дзадзен - это самое важное.  
>  Вы же наверное бывали на ретритах (сесинах). И чем вы там занимались? Может быть весь день рассуждали о том, " как чудесно просто носить воду и колоть дрова" или "обладает ли собака природой будды". Или может вы горячо убеждали друг друга "держать ум шире".
>  "Это - вряд ли" как говорил товарищ Сухов. Вы сидели и наблюдали за дыханием.


Не стройте догадок. Не обязательно именно за дыханием.

----------


## woltang

Тима, полная концентрация и сосредоточение( в ненапряженном теле) ТОлько здесь и то что сейчас и только ясно то что вижу слыщу, нюхаю. ГЛубокие  вдох -выдох.  
   Где наболевшее и выстраданное?  ГДе содранная кожа ?- выбрось ВСЁ.  Решайся, не держись за старые навыки - Только ЭТо что сейчас из момента в момент.   Да ?  :Smilie: )


   ТИма - ориентир небо . не смотри себе под ноги.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> Не стройте догадок


 Да я не строю догадок. Я знаю. И сам бывал на ретритах, и читал об этом немало. Соль дзен это дзадзен. На ретритах студенты весь день сидят в дзадзен. Если бы было что-то более важное они бы сосредоточились на этом более важном.

----------


## Won Soeng

:Smilie:  Что такое дзадзен, Gaza? 
Дзадзен - это практика сосредоточения, на чем же, Gaza?

----------


## Gaza

> Дзадзен - это практика сосредоточения, на чем же, Gaza?


  Сюрприз!!! - на дыхании!

----------


## Neroli

А!
Я поняла, всю жизню сосредотачиваешься на дыхании, только на дыхании, исключительно на дыхании.
А в момент смерти тела понимаешь что дыхания то и нету.
И вот тут начинается приступ... аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи.   :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Газа, мне все же кажется, что метод слежения за дыханием принят как наиболее удобный. Можно было бы слушать стук собственного сердца, но это не всегда удобно. Отслеживание дыхания - метод, пестование сердца - труд.
Одно или два?

Нероли -)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сюрприз!!! - на дыхании!


Для кого сюрприз? Мне мой учитель никогда не говорил сосредотачиваться на дыхании, тем более каким-нибудь особенным способом. И я знаю не мало практикующих дзадзен, которым тоже не давали подобных наставлений. Поэтому я и прошу Вас не экстраполировать свои предположения на всю практику дзадзен.

----------


## woltang

Есть люди ставшие Дзен Мастерами в нашей школе Кван Ум и ни разу не сидевшие на ритритах в дзадзен.  МИр и практика очень разнообразны.

----------


## Gaza

Насколько мне известно есть только два варианта дзадзен: слежение за дыханием и шикан тадза. Если есть какие- то ещё варианты значит " меня неверно информировали" и нужно идти доучивать матчасть.

----------


## Gaza

> Есть люди ставшие Дзен Мастерами в нашей школе Кван Ум и ни разу не сидевшие на ритритах в дзадзен


 А нет ли там  знаменитых художников ненаписавших ни одной картины и маститых писателей ненаписавших ни одной строчки?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Насколько мне известно есть только два варианта дзадзен: слежение за дыханием и шикан тадза. Если есть какие- то ещё варианты значит " меня неверно информировали" и нужно идти доучивать матчасть.


Вас неверно информировали. Делайте выводы на основании того, что проверили сами, и не делайте выводов, которые из проверенного делать не стоит. Поскольку Вам неизвестно о всех наставлениях всех учителей, не пытайтесь сделать вывода о том, как нужно учить всех учеников. Сколько бы Вы ни учили матчасть. 
И не забывайте пожалуйста, что дзадзен - это практика сидячей медитации, которая не является чем-то самоценным. Если Вы обретете аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи, ни один наставник подтверждая Ваше обретение не спросит Вас, сколько же Вы отсидели в дзадзен или сколько старушек перевели через дорогу. Вы либо видите, либо выдумываете, чтобы там такого было, что нужно бы видеть. Просто смотрите и тренируйте внимательность, а не изобретательность и изворотливость. Ни один учитель этого не сделает за Вас.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А нет ли там  знаменитых художников ненаписавших ни одной картины и маститых писателей ненаписавших ни одной строчки?


Вы понимаете, что такое аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи? Ответьте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Gaza

Btr, Нет не понимаю. Вообще мало что понимаю. А уж такие нерусские трёхсложные слова тем более. Да и какая разница что я, смерд, понимаю? Я здесь всего лишь задаю вопросы, а глубину понимания пусть демонстрирует тот кто даёт наставления.

 Вы мне лучше просто дайте ссылку где описывается дзадзен без дыхания или дзен без дзадзена, будьте добры. И всё. И я удалюсь с позором.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы раздражены, Gaza. Ни к чему это. Почитайте историю шестого патриарха и сутру помоста.

----------


## Gaza

> Вы раздражены, Gaza.


Отнюдь. 
Простой вопрос предполагает простой ответ. "Понимаешь ты аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи." - "Нет, не понимаю. "

"Дадите ссылку про дзен-ретриты без дзадзен?" -  "Кипарис во дворе!"   

Наверное те кто не понимают  аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи недостойны даже того чтобы им дали ссылку для самообразования.

----------


## woltang

> А нет ли там знаменитых художников ненаписавших ни одной картины и маститых писателей ненаписавших ни одной строчки?



  НЕт таких нет . Знаю многих художников в нашей школе, пару человек писателей, более менее маститых - все они много трудятся пишут картины и книги.
  Дзен Мастер не сидевший ритритов есть. :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

> Наверное те кто не понимают аннутара-самьяк-самбодхи недостойны даже того чтобы им дали ссылку.


  Те кто понимают АНнутара-самьяк-самбодхи тоже недостойны чтобы им дали ссылку!   :Smilie: ))) ПОнимаете?




ЗЫ,Так же в нашей школе есть Дзен ритриты без дзадзен - только пение мантр нон-стоп сутки-трое, если интересно, приезжайте.

----------


## Gaza

woltang, спасибо за приглашение.
 Но если бы мне нравилось пение мантр нон-стоп, я бы скорее к кришнаитам подался. 
 Серьёзно, никогда бы не подумал что есть школы дзен где на ретритах не сидят в дзадзен, а поют мантры. Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Вао

> Но если бы мне нравилось пение мантр нон-стоп, я бы скорее к кришнаитам подался. 
>  Серьёзно, никогда бы не подумал что есть школы дзен где на ретритах не сидят в дзадзен, а поют мантры. Спасибо за информацию.


А ещё в Корее очень популярна практика поклонов.

----------


## Kamla

> ЗЫ,Так же в нашей школе есть Дзен ритриты без дзадзен - только пение мантр нон-стоп сутки-трое


Ух ты. Как это хорошо, а кружиться и хлопать в ладоши там тоже можно? :d 

Вот у нас такого нет..все токо сидят с серьёзным , или не очень , выражением лица...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сообщение от BTR
> 
> Вы раздражены, Gaza 
> 
> 
> Отнюдь.


Сохраните это. И будьте внимательнее. Сутра помоста и история шестого Патриарха - это ссылки, которыми Вы поинтересовались.

----------


## Gaza

BTR,  да читал я эти вещи когда-то давно. Не по теме нашей это. Ну да Бог с ним. woltang мне ответила - я вполне удовлетворён. Просто не знал что в школе Кван Ум на ретритах не сидят в дзадзен, а поют мантры. Довольно странно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR,  да читал я эти вещи когда-то давно. Не по теме нашей это. Ну да Бог с ним. woltang мне ответила - я вполне удовлетворён. Просто не знал что в школе Кван Ум на ретритах не сидят в дзадзен, а поют мантры.


В дзадзен сидят тоже. Есть разные практики. Просто наставления в практику дзадзен не содержат никаких специальных упоминаний о дыхании, кроме того, чтобы оно было естественным. Это не значит, что учитель не может дать специальных дополнительных наставлений. Просто не делается на этом обязательного акцента. Поэтому мы и говорим - если Вам дали определенные наставления - следуйте им. Не имеет значения, что другим дали другие наставления.

----------


## woltang

> Просто не знал что в школе Кван Ум на ретритах не сидят в дзадзен, а поют мантры.


 Практики разнообразны. В школе Квану Ум есть  к примеру ритриты где сидят дзадзен в медитации по 10-12 часов в день ,так же медитация во время рабочего ритрита, во время приема пищи, поклонов,песнопений,полное молчание, длятся такие ритрита от 3-7 дней до 90 дней( называется куолче).           

    Так же различны формы ритритов кидо (где стучат в моктак и поют мантры, сутры). Есть ритриты где сидят дзадзен полностью без сна.  
    Главное- все формы этих практик работают и  дают результаты.

----------


## Банзай

Дядя Саша Француз, прошедший Французский Иностранный Легион, войска НАТО, американский морской пехотинец рассказывал, что стреляет из любого оружия. Судя потому что выжил будучи непосредственным участником нескольких войн, стреляет не дурно.
А я бы в решающий момент не взял "Узи" или "М16", ибо пока разобрался, грохнули бы, взял то, что держал в руках, то, из чего положу все три мишени.
Дорогие мои, можно я не пойду на ритрит с пением нон-стоп? -)

----------


## Ho Shim

> А я бы в решающий момент не взял "Узи" или "М16", ибо пока разобрался, грохнули бы, взял то, что держал в руках, то, из чего положу все три мишени.
> Дорогие мои, можно я не пойду на ритрит с пением нон-стоп? -)


Таким образом, вы уже ответили на вопрос, что бы вы делали, когда в решающий момент под рукой лежили бы только "Узи" или "М16"? Ответ - грохнули бы   :Smilie:  
Вообще-то, практика дзэн подразумевает освобождение от разделения на "нравится" и "не-нравится", на "хорошее" и "плохое". А вы вместо этого наоборот культивируете свои предпочтения. Вам не нравится то, что вы даже не знаете как действует. Я, к примеру, слышал некоторых уважаемых учителей, которые говорят что дзадзен культивирует тупость, поэтому стоит заниматься другими вещами.
Разные люди достигают результата с помощью разных практик и сравнивать их между собой, это все равно что говорить, что красные автомобили ездят быстрее синих, а черные гораздо мощнее зеленых.

Один дзэн-мастер сказал однажды своим ученикам:
"Желание стать большим деревом или вместилищем Дхармы помешает вам быть истинными учителями. Большие деревья используются на большие нужды. Малые деревья используются на малые нужды. И хорошие и плохие вместилища могут быть по-своему использованы. Ничего не следует отбрасывать. Имейте и плохих и хороших друзей. Вам не следует ничего отбрасывать. Это истинный буддизм. Единственным моим желанием является то, чтобы вы освободились от всякого обусловленного мышления"

----------


## Gaza

> дзадзен культивирует тупость


Надо же до такого додуматься!

Pestroy, у тебя же традиция указана  "дзен". Ну как ты можешь такой бред писать?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Надо же до такого додуматься!
> 
> Pestroy, у тебя же традиция указана  "дзен". Ну как ты можешь такой бред писать?


Ну, да. Я про то и пишу, что встречал даже такое мнение. Чему был несказанно удивлен.

----------


## Банзай

Пестрой, задача - забить гвоздь, среди инструментов лопата, грабли, компьютер и молоток.
Что ты выберешь?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Пестрой, задача - забить гвоздь, среди инструментов лопата, грабли, компьютер и молоток.
> Что ты выберешь?


Молоток.
Но когда попросят - "пойди туда не знаю куда, принеси то, не знаю что" Что нужно взять с собой в дорогу из инструментов?

----------


## Вао

> Молоток.
> Но когда попросят - "пойди туда не знаю куда, принеси то, не знаю что" Что нужно взять с собой в дорогу из инструментов?


Доверься интуиции и  не ошибёшься. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ho Shim

> Доверься интуиции и  не ошибёшься.


Ну, и что же подсказывает интуиция?

----------


## Вао

> Ну, и что же подсказывает интуиция?


Ну меня же ещё не послали туда не зная куда. :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
Поэтому я свою интуицию ещё не задействовал. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну меня же ещё не послали туда не зная куда.   
> Поэтому я свою интуицию ещё не задействовал.


А вы задействуйте воображение и представьте, что вас туда послали. И что все таки подсказывает вам интуиция в таком случае?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну меня же ещё не послали туда не зная куда.   
> Поэтому я свою интуицию ещё не задействовал.


Вао, сходите пожалуйста в Нирвану и принесите Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи.
Какие Вам для этого предоставить инструменты?

----------


## Вао

> А вы задействуйте воображение и представьте, что вас туда послали. И что все таки подсказывает вам интуиция в таком случае?


Если я задействую своё воображение, то это уже будет работа сознания. Интуиция может проявиться только в момент реального действия. :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Если я задействую своё воображение, то это уже будет работа сознания. Интуиция может проявиться только в момент реального действия.


А реальное действие где проявляется?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> А реальное действие где проявляется?


А вы напрягите свою интуицию и все поймете.

----------


## Ho Shim

> А вы напрягите свою интуицию и все поймете.


у меня нет никакой такой интуиции  :Smilie:  нечего, собственно, и напрягать
______________________
бетонный столб во дворе

----------


## Банзай

Вообще-то, практика дзэн подразумевает освобождение от разделения на "нравится" и "не-нравится", на "хорошее" и "плохое". А вы вместо этого наоборот культивируете свои предпочтения.
------------------------------------------------------
Пестрой, ты культивируешь молоток?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Пестрой, ты культивируешь молоток?


Если нужно забить гвоздь - да. Но я не делаю из этого свою профессию. Вокруг так много прекрасных инструментов! Молоток, грабли, вантус, перфоратор  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Вот хороший ответ, только много лишних слов -)
Пестрой, я же не спрашиваю делаешь ты из этого что-то или нет.
Вопрос же был предельно прост: чем забить гвоздь?
Или каждый раз, когда тебя просят об этом дома ты пол часа объясняешь, что да, де, забьешь, но ни культа ни почитания к процессу не имеешь?
И 108 поклонов перед актом, извините, делать не станешь.

При этом если я верно понял, ты воздержишься от забивания гвоздя ломом, лопатой, совком или кувалдой, верно?
Можно ли назвать это культивированием предпочтений или можно ли сказать, что ты знаешь как это работает?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вот хороший ответ, только много лишних слов -)
> Пестрой, я же не спрашиваю делаешь ты из этого что-то или нет.
> Вопрос же был предельно прост: чем забить гвоздь?
> Или каждый раз, когда тебя просят об этом дома ты пол часа объясняешь, что да, де, забьешь, но ни культа ни почитания к процессу не имеешь?
> И 108 поклонов перед актом, извините, делать не станешь.
> 
> При этом если я верно понял, ты воздержишься от забивания гвоздя ломом, лопатой, совком или кувалдой, верно?
> Можно ли назвать это культивированием предпочтений или можно ли сказать, что ты знаешь как это работает?


Я вообще воздерживаюсь от забивания гвоздей. Зачем нужно "забивать гвозди"? Возникает забивание гвоздей - возникает молоток, возникают старые листья - возникает метла. Так это и работает.

Я рад, Банзай, что ты получил хороший ответ  :Smilie:  Однако, все таки, "пойди туда не знаю куда, принеси то, не знаю что", чем это делать?

----------


## Банзай

Если это проходит на переферии ума, еще не значит что воздерживаешься -)
Иначе в доме будет разруха .. и пребывание в забивании гвоздя куда как милее возникновения молотков -) по крайней мере для меня.
Может потому что я плохой хозяин и доме нет многих инструментов? -)

Я рад, Банзай, что ты получил хороший ответ  Однако, все таки, "пойди туда не знаю куда, принеси то, не знаю что", чем это делать?
------------------------------------------------------------
Зачем же размышлять? Делай!
Вся прелесть английского стиля в лонг бол и подвешивании в штрафную с фланга, не надо думать как прессануть дефа, обвести, накрутить, обезмячить .. вешай, а тот, кто в штрафной знает свое дело.
Перед тобой вопрос? Но ведь он пришел не извне? Не из ниоткуда? Ты приходишь в доджо не яйца мять, значит делай. если есть вера.
А ежели нет .. то думай .. "туда или не знаю куда?"

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ты приходишь в доджо не яйца мять, значит делай. если есть вера. А ежели нет .. то думай .. "туда или не знаю куда?"





> Дорогие мои, можно я не пойду на ритрит с пением нон-стоп? -)


Пение нон-стоп или сидение нон-стоп, это одно и то же или разное? Весь этот разговор возник только от этого. Прости если я не прав. Я мало встречал людей готовых просто подметать двор. С улыбкой  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

МИша, не мог бы ты  дать объвление о приезде ДЗен Мастера ВУ Бонга на форуме,?люди меня спрашивают а я сама толком не знаю точных дат. Будь ласка.  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Действуй согласно школе и все будет хорошо.
И пение хорошо и варение, коли доберусь до Питера к 26-му с удовольствием попою с вами -) желательно между дзадзэн -)

----------


## woltang

МНого чудесных практик есть на свете Банзай!  Если бы ты хоть раз пел кидо, ты понял какая захватывающая  и мощная это практика. А суточный ритрит! А ночные практики. Тима -ты привязан к медитации сидения.  :Smilie: (расширяй кругозор)

----------


## Ho Shim

> МИша, не мог бы ты  дать объвление о приезде ДЗен Мастера ВУ Бонга на форуме,?люди меня спрашивают а я сама толком не знаю точных дат. Будь ласка.


Точной даты пока нет. Саша вчера написал, что он связался с Ву Бонгом и они предварительно поставили ретрит на 8-10 сентября. Точно будет известно, когда Саша приедет из Москвы. Тогда я уж все расписание (ретрита, Дхармовой речи, места проведения) повешу. Но, ориентировочно вот так.




> И пение хорошо и варение, коли доберусь до Питера к 26-му с удовольствием попою с вами


Вэлком! И варенье с чаем после ретрита   :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

Ничего себе изменения.... на сентябрь....

----------


## Банзай

Спасибо!
Ребята, чем быстрее узнаем, тем проще сгрупироваться для броска.
Я бы вообще предпочел убить двух зайцев, но это большая радкость.
Держите пожалуйста в курсе.

Пестрой, ясен пень без варенья не поеду -)

----------


## Gaza

Надеюсь этот ретрит не тот случай когда когда весь день поют мантры?

----------


## Ho Shim

Примерное расписание ретрита - http://www.kwanumzen.spb.ru/retrits_info.htm
Это ежемесячные ретриты. На ретритах с учителями подъем обычно в 4.30 свет выключается в 22.00

----------


## Gaza

Спасибо.

----------


## Денис Иванов

МАСТЕР (УЧИТЕЛЬ) НЕ ОГРАНИЧЕН ОПРЕДЕЛЁННЫМ МЕТОДОМ
ЕСЛО МАСТЕР СКАЗАЛ ЧТО ВЫДОХ СОСТОИТ ИЗ ДВУХ ВЫДОХОВ, ДВИНЬ СЕБЕ КУЛАКОМ ПОДДЫХ... ПОЗНАЕШЬ ДВА ДЫХАНИЯ!

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Активное сознание рождает весь мир дхарм. Если успокоить сознание то не возникнет ни одной различающей мысли и дыхание будет естественно- прерывистым.


Не означет ли это, что весь мир дхарм естественно-прерывист? :Stick Out Tongue:  

Думается, что прерывист, непрерывист --- да и ваще за пределами такого понимания)  :Cool:

----------


## Good

> Не означет ли это, что весь мир дхарм естественно-прерывист? 
> 
> Думается, что прерывист, непрерывист --- да и ваще за пределами такого понимания)


Простите, о каком всем мире дхарм вы говорите? :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Простите, о каком всем мире дхарм вы говорите?


О мире дхарм вне Вашего осознания  :Big Grin:  
Не следует стремиться осознать мир дхарм  :Big Grin:  
Особенно - вопрошая у меня  :Big Grin:  

Но Вы мне нравитесь)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Good

> О мире дхарм вне Вашего осознания  
> Не следует стремиться осознать мир дхарм


Вы говорите, что не следует стремиться осознать мир дхарм.
Если не стремиться осознать мир дхарм, то как тогда выйти из круга рождений и смертей? 
И чем тогда я буду отличаться (при не стремлении к осознаванию мира дхарм) от булыжника или дерева? 



> Особенно - вопрошая у меня


Если вы отвечаете, то что плохого в том, если я узнаю ваше мнение. :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Вы говорите, что не следует стремиться осознать мир дхарм.
> Если не стремиться осознать мир дхарм, то как тогда выйти из круга рождений и смертей?
> 
> И чем тогда я буду отличаться (при не стремлении к осознаванию мира дхарм) от булыжника или дерева? 
> 
> Если вы отвечаете, то что плохого в том, если я узнаю ваше мнение.


 :Wink:  

Дхарма не имеет олицетворения.

"Узнать" дхарму невозможно, ибо нет тождества в дхармах, в частности.
Какое бы утверждение не относилось к истинной природе дхарм - оно будет оппозиционным истинной природе дхарм.

Поскольку о дхармах известно лишь как об умозрительной конструкции, то дхармы и есть лишь умозрительная конструкция.  :Embarrassment:   Является ли каждая умозрительная конструкция конкретного человека лишь умозрительной конструкцией каждого конкретного человека? Вряд-ли, хотя возможно  :Big Grin:  

Можно интерпретировать мир дхарм как некую тотальную безопасность.
В религиях это законы божьи, которые олицетворены.
"Соблюдай закон божий и спасёшься".
Мир дхарм не находит подобное олицетворение практичным, предлагает самую короткую цепочку правильных рассуждений.
Это можно иллюстрировать как если бы в автомобиле не было бы коробки передач. Зачем она нужна? Мощности двигателя недостаточно.
Однако, в паровых машиных не было коробки передач. Даже на паровозах.

В идеале цепочка правильных рассуждений состоит из - "нет".
Неправильно было бы понимать, что такое "нет" тождественно "нет и точка".
Именно правильное понимание отрицания спасает.
Кто внимательно и без предвзятости религиозен, тот без труда найдёт прибежище и там. Человек, пришедший к безпредвзятости уже не НУЖДАЕТСЯ в религиозности... когда религиозность проявляет абсолютизм - Бог есть.

Истина православия в том, что через утверждение "бог есть" оно проводит идею "бог есть там".  :Big Grin:   Поскольку православный бог потусторонен, нет практической цели ломиться в эту открытую дверь. Можно войти - можно выйти  :Smilie:   "Нет ничего, кроме бога"...

Дерево не думает о дхармах... в норме, осуществляет свой жизненный цикл ПОЛНОСТЬЮ, проявляя законы дхарм. То, что имеются отколнения от норм и жизненный цикл НЕПОЛОН, относится к умозрительной конструкции "карма".

НО!  :Mad:  Дзэн не решает что первично - "материя или сознание".
Дзэн ищет решения, которые не противопоставляют первичность материи первичности сознания или наоборот, в частности.

Зачем это надо? Законы природы можно осознать в частности.  Но это не законы дхарм. Это физические законы, или религиозные, иные ... ОТРАЖАЮЩИЕ истинную универсальность реальности...

Если мы в школе усвоили такие законы, то в течение своей жизни скорее всего не столкнемся с их опровержением. Это не значит, что кто-то не столкнётся с их реальным опровержением в своей жизни. На основании отрицания закона сам закон преобразуется в более универсальный. В гиганском мире феноменальных представлений лишь мизер представлений оторваны от их носителей, освобождены от иллюзий.

Дхармы не учат. "Нет ничего, даже что "нет ничего" тоже нет".  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Отбросьте ВСЕ ложные представления = что останется?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

Денис. В самоопровержение этого длинного текста продемонстрируй хотя бы одно состояние, которое не охватывает кого-нибудь другого. А хлыст-то и покрепче будет - покажи хотя бы одно состояние, которое не может охватить любого?
Дхармы - это не просто умозрительные концепции, это умозрительные концепции о том, как действует живое. Сами по себе они пусты, но их устойчивые последовательности есть вполне реальная карма.

----------


## Good

> Дхарма не имеет олицетворения.
> 
> "Узнать" дхарму невозможно, ибо нет тождества в дхармах, в частности.
> Какое бы утверждение не относилось к истинной природе дхарм - оно будет оппозиционным истинной природе дхарм.
> 
> Поскольку о дхармах известно лишь как об умозрительной конструкции, то дхармы и есть лишь умозрительная конструкция.   Является ли каждая умозрительная конструкция конкретного человека лишь умозрительной конструкцией каждого конкретного человека? Вряд-ли, хотя возможно  
> 
> 
> Дхармы не учат."Нет ничего, даже что "нет ничего" тоже нет".


Посмотрел бы я на дерево, которое "ПОЛНОСТЬЮ осуществляя свой жизненный цикл", накарябало веткой в небе слог МУ (


> "Нет ничего, даже что "нет ничего" тоже нет".


). 

И дровосек, проходя мимо этого дерева, тоже весь МУ-жик, махнул топориком раз-другой и завалил ветвистое на Землю-Матушку. 

Странно, отчего это он со своим НЕПОЛНЫМ жизненным циклом и многочисленными отклонениями от норм, так поступил? Да просто в небе слог МУ (


> "Нет ничего, даже что "нет ничего" тоже нет".


) прочитал. А так, по-большому если брать, то дхармы ничему и не учат.
Му- да МУ, белиберда какая-то получается, ежели у тебя все тип-топ, и цикл Полон. 

Ullu бы вам свой любимый утюг на ногу раз 30-ть уронила, а потом спросила бы, насчет циклов, полноты, учебы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Денис. В самоопровержение этого длинного текста продемонстрируй хотя бы одно состояние, которое не охватывает кого-нибудь другого. А хлыст-то и покрепче будет - покажи хотя бы одно состояние, которое не может охватить любого?
> 
> состояние, которое не может охватить любого  
> 
> Дхармы - это не просто умозрительные концепции, это умозрительные концепции о том, как действует живое. Сами по себе они пусты, но их устойчивые последовательности есть вполне реальная карма.


сами по себе они пусты только как умозрительные концепции о том, как действует живое.
А ещё как действует не-живое. А также феноменальное  :Mad:  

Пусты они или не пусты - никак не действует на живое.
Некоторое, считающее что живое, считает что дхармы пусты.  :Big Grin:  

Любого ли охватывает такое состояние?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Won Soeng

Денис, однако учителя посчитали нужным говорить о дхармах. Это значит, что на Пути есть необходимость узнать то, что названо дхармами. Ты привязан к словам пустота дхарм, но не знаком с тем, что родило эти слова. Только отрицать недостаточно. Привязанность к пустоте - это состояние которое следует сразу за привязанностью к формам. Преодолеть эту привязанность приходится всякому буддисту, прежде чем он привяжется к борьбе с привязанностями  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Посмотрел бы я на дерево, которое "ПОЛНОСТЬЮ осуществляя свой жизненный цикл", накарябало веткой в небе слог МУ (). 
> 
> И дровосек, проходя мимо этого дерева, тоже весь МУ-жик, махнул топориком раз-другой и завалил ветвистое на Землю-Матушку. 
> 
> Странно, отчего это он со своим НЕПОЛНЫМ жизненным циклом и многочисленными отклонениями от норм, так поступил? Да просто в небе слог МУ () прочитал. А так, по-большому если брать, то дхармы ничему и не учат.
> Му- да МУ, белиберда какая-то получается, ежели у тебя все тип-топ, и цикл Полон. 
> 
> Ullu бы вам свой любимый утюг на ногу раз 30-ть уронила, а потом спросила бы, насчет циклов, полноты, учебы.


Нет  :Big Grin:  
Слог МУ только тогда МУ, когда его нет.
Никакое дерево не корябает МУ, не потому ли некоторые корябают дерево  :Frown:  

Не дровосек сажал это дерево, хотя это скорее всего его профессиональная обязанность. Не так ли ?

...

Цикл неполон когда дхармы "пусты и точка".
Если дхармы действительно пусты, то и действия МУ-жика-дровосека тоже пусты. Поскольку неясно - пуст тот МУ-жик или нет, то неясно пусто было или нет погубленное  :Mad:  им дерево.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Денис, однако учителя посчитали нужным говорить о дхармах. Это значит, что на Пути есть необходимость узнать то, что названо дхармами. Ты привязан к словам пустота дхарм, но не знаком с тем, что родило эти слова. Только отрицать недостаточно. Привязанность к пустоте - это состояние которое следует сразу за привязанностью к формам. Преодолеть эту привязанность приходится всякому буддисту, прежде чем он привяжется к борьбе с привязанностями


 :Big Grin:  
А мы говорм о чем?
Что говорят учителя о дхармах, а рассуждаем о привязанности к словам  :Cool:  
Именно моей? :Confused:  

ну ладно  :Wink:  

не отрицая привязанности к пустоте ... легко оказаться в пустоте  :Big Grin:  

кто ада боится в ад не попадёт

пока отрицание ЕСТЬ, будем преодолевать ЕСТЬ, а не отрицание  :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

Денис, ты знаешь исходную точку, но не знаешь ее функцию. 
Как появляется цель? 
Когда цель осознана появляется Путь. Какова цель Дхармы Будды?
Недостаточно только научиться находить себя. Нужно еще понять что является причиной потерь себя.

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Денис, ты знаешь исходную точку, но не знаешь ее функцию. 
> Как появляется цель? 
> Когда цель осознана появляется Путь. Какова цель Дхармы Будды?
> Недостаточно только научиться находить себя. Нужно еще понять что является причиной потерь себя.


Нет  :Big Grin:  

Функция примерно известна:

________1____2
c * x - ----- *x
_______2*r

на примере этой функции неплохо тренероваться  :Big Grin:  

Причины тоже примерно известны.

...

Неужели дзэн превосходит коррупцию? Ха-ха-ха)
Неужели коррупция превосходит дзэн?

не Будда целеполагает и не я, и не без участи этих и других :Big Grin:  

В православии говорят
ничего не происходит без воли божьей
и неправильно говорят
все происходит по воле божьей

Так что Будда и сам задумался - где цель, функция и Путь  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

Невнимательность основанная на безразличии ничем не лучше невнимательности основанной на омраченности.

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Невнимательность основанная на безразличии ничем не лучше невнимательности основанной на омраченности.


Все что основано на схеме ничем не лучше схемы, основанной ни на чём  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleksey L.

а что такое схема? и как она может быть ни на чем не основана? шестеренок сансарных обкрутились? 

любая буддийская практика прежде всего должна быть основана на прочном фундаменте ... не бетон, но все же ))) 

... и потом, как отслеживать и раскручивать вспять будете цепочки омрачений? речь-то в первую очередь об этом

----------


## Денис Иванов

> а что такое схема? и как она может быть ни на чем не основана? шестеренок сансарных обкрутились? 
> 
> любая буддийская практика прежде всего должна быть основана на прочном фундаменте ... не бетон, но все же ))) 
> 
> ... и потом, как отслеживать и раскручивать вспять будете цепочки омрачений? речь-то в первую очередь об этом


О!  :Cool:  
Эта схема основана на сансарных обкрутках  :Big Grin:  
Кто бы мог подумать, что буддийская практика должна быть основана на прочном фундаменте шестеренок сансарных обкруток  :Big Grin:  

Вы сами хоть одну цепочку омарчений раскрутили вспять?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> О!  
> Кто бы мог подумать, что буддийская практика должна быть основана на прочном фундаменте шестеренок сансарных обкруток


даа, кто бы мог подумать, что человек может вертихвостить словами, создавая игривый бред собственной фабрикации и ловить при этом "кайф" 

в петросяны не пора ли ?)

----------


## Денис Иванов

> даа, кто бы мог подумать, что человек может вертихвостить словами, создавая игривый бред собственной фабрикации и ловить при этом "кайф" 
> 
> в петросяны не пора ли ?)


Я пришел просто так и неплохо зарабатываю очки  :Cool:  
Если начинает доминировать морализм, можете не сомневаться в буйстве моего "бреда"... Он превосходен !

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleksey L.

:Smilie:  с морализмами - не ко мне

искренне удачи Вам, крутите шестеренки, зарабатывайте очки )
играйте во что хотите, хоть в "дзен"

----------


## Денис Иванов

> с морализмами - не ко мне
> 
> искренне удачи Вам, крутите шестеренки, зарабатывайте очки )
> играйте во что хотите, хоть в "дзен"


Брат - ещё схема - "играйте во что хотите"...
Вседозволенность, брат, приносит братьям и сестрам моральный и иногда физический вред, страдание  :Embarrassment:  

Схема, брат, это когда традиция замещается знанием традиции.
Вы, брат, не блестнули ни тем, ни другим.

Что я должен сделать для Вас, что бы Вы проявили традицию ?
 :Confused:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Вседозволенность, брат, приносит братьям и сестрам моральный и иногда физический вред, страдание


хорошо, что Вы это сознаете )




> Схема, брат, это когда традиция замещается знанием традиции.
> Вы, брат, не блестнули ни тем, ни другим.


блестят звезды в небе, мне же до этого всего далеко 




> Что я должен сделать для Вас, что бы Вы проявили традицию?


чью традицию, уважаемый? .. вы мне ничего не должны, надеюсь, хоть это-то взаимно. 

за сим раскланяюсь этой теме

----------


## Денис Иванов

> хорошо, что Вы это сознаете )
> 
> 
> блестят звезды в небе, мне же до этого всего далеко 
> 
> 
> чью традицию, уважаемый? .. вы мне ничего не должны, надеюсь, хоть это-то взаимно. 
> 
> за сим раскланяюсь этой теме


Нет  :Big Grin:  
ЭТО не осознанно  :Big Grin:  

"Далекая-близкая" звезда, потухшая вместе с Аристотелем.

Блеск золота в ушах
Не знает долга...
Дорого уплачено Мастеру

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Денис Иванов

вы должны что вы мне ничего не должны. я не знаю что это - Вы знаете  :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

Денис, 3000 простираний за неделю оставят только нужные вопросы. Слова без вопросов - пустословие.

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Денис, 3000 простираний за неделю оставят только нужные вопросы. Слова без вопросов - пустословие.


когда 3000 простираний недостаточно, недостаточно и 1 простирания  :Smilie:  
разведка докладывает, что иерархии нет?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaza

Вообще-то эта ветка создавалась в надежде обсудить дыхание. Кому очень охота продемонстрировать свои способности играть словами, получить какие-то очки может создать другую ветку.

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Вообще-то эта ветка создавалась в надежде обсудить дыхание. Кому очень охота продемонстрировать свои способности играть словами, получить какие-то очки может создать другую ветку.


Спасибо, Gaza  :Smilie:  
Вот истинный дзэн !

----------


## Банзай

Денис, прочел несколько ваших постингов и ничего не понял.
Не могу просить вас разъяснить, просто попрошу быть внятным.

Кстати о дыхании, отловил такой момент: при диафрагмальном дыхании, во время вываливания брюшной стенки, идет не слабая подвижка и позвоночника поясничного отдела.
Колебание порождает уравновешивающие движения.
Так можно отследить хлыстообразное движение всего корпуса, по крайней мере мне так показалось. Отсюда и напряжения в ногах, плечах и спине.
Должно быть ключ к верной позе и верно дыхание.

----------


## Денис Иванов

> о дыхании, отловил такой момент: при диафрагмальном дыхании, во время вываливания брюшной стенки, идет не слабая подвижка и позвоночника поясничного отдела.
> Колебание порождает уравновешивающие движения.
> Так можно отследить хлыстообразное движение всего корпуса, по крайней мере мне так показалось. Отсюда и напряжения в ногах, плечах и спине.
> Должно быть ключ к верной позе и верно дыхание.


Если речь идет о медитативном дыхании, то:
сосредоточение на дыхании необходимо только для начала практики. Никакое сосредоточение на дыхании, само дыхание не является медитативной практикой. Однако свободное дыхание способствует медитации. Рассуждения о медитационном дыхании относится к области решений коанов.

Правильно говорить о "затруднениях" при дыхании.

Если нарушается неподвижность позы по причине дыхания, необходимы процедуры укрепления тела. Смените позу. Не обязательно сидеть в позе "лотоса", медитируйте стоя или в любой другой позе, позволяющей сохранять ПОЛНУЮ неподвижность. Можно сидеть на стуле, даже в мягком кресле.

Кресла, подушечки, статуи не помогают и не мешают медитации.
Примите любой способ сохранять неподвижность 30 минут в сангхе.

Неподвижность тела относит нас к древнейшим инстинктам безопасности, пробуждая "ключ к верной позе" самосохранения при решении коана.

Пауза  :Cool:

----------


## Won Soeng

Денис, способность воспринимать то, о чем сейчас сказал Банзай - это способность быть внимательным ко все более тонким и незначительным ощущениям и впечатлениям, что говорит о достаточном для этого спокойствии ума. Более того - концентрация на слабых ощущениях - успокаивает ум и дает мудрость. Можно пробовать тысячи поз, а можно успокоить ум и прислушаться, что подсказывает тело.

----------


## Банзай

Денис, вы прямо справочник -)
Я и есть начинающий, как же мне без этих вопросов.
Только вы как-то по-книжному отвечаете, как будто постите со своего сайта вслепую.

Скажите пожалуйста почему вы считаете что "Никакое сосредоточение на дыхании, само дыхание не является медитативной практикой."?
Что является? Откинем синонимы, четко по сути, пожалуйста.

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Денис, способность воспринимать то, о чем сейчас сказал Банзай - это способность быть внимательным ко все более тонким и незначительным ощущениям и впечатлениям, что говорит о достаточном для этого спокойствии ума. Более того - концентрация на слабых ощущениях - успокаивает ум и дает мудрость. Можно пробовать тысячи поз, а можно успокоить ум и прислушаться, что подсказывает тело.


Ощущения успокаивают ум настолько, насколько не успокаивают.
Слабые ощущения потому только слабые, что тело подсказывает что они *пока ещё* слабые. 

 :Confused:  

Это относится к любой подсказке.
Подсказка не успокаивает ум настолько, насколько успокаивает.

Где ум :Confused:

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Денис, вы прямо справочник -)
> Я и есть начинающий, как же мне без этих вопросов.
> Только вы как-то по-книжному отвечаете, как будто постите со своего сайта вслепую.
> 
> Скажите пожалуйста почему вы считаете что "Никакое сосредоточение на дыхании, само дыхание не является медитативной практикой."?
> Что является? Откинем синонимы, четко по сути, пожалуйста.


если Вы практикуете дзэн-буддизм, Вы приняли обет достичь просветления в этой жизни. Если Вы приняли обет достичь совершенства в дыхании, то это другая практика. Возможно, до определённого момента внешне даже очень похожая. Но иная изначально и по сути  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Назовем это подготовительной практикой, если Вас интересует дзэн.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Банзай

Если вы приняли обет достичь просветления в этой жизни, это еще не значит, что вы практикуете дзэн.

Если вы приняли обет достичь просветления в этой жизни, что другие практикующие так же дали таковой обет.

Если вы пытаетесь достичь просветления в этой жизни, очевидно у вас есть некий метод достижения такового. 
Или вы полагаете, что дело решит декларативная сторона?

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Если вы приняли обет достичь просветления в этой жизни, это еще не значит, что вы практикуете дзэн.
> 
> Если вы приняли обет достичь просветления в этой жизни, что другие практикующие так же дали таковой обет.
> 
> Если вы пытаетесь достичь просветления в этой жизни, очевидно у вас есть некий метод достижения такового. 
> Или вы полагаете, что дело решит декларативная сторона?


Подобно дыханию, позе, статуе ... обет также необходим только для начала медитативной практики дзэн. Медитативная практика дзэн не нуждается в обетах.

Если практикующий дал обет дзэн, то он защищен Буддой  :Smilie:  

Дело решает наличие внутренних противоречий, их осознание и применение дзэн как метода... Подобно обетам ... метод необходим только для начала медитативной практики дзэн.  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Денис, признаиться, чем больше вас читаю, тем меньше понимаю.
Разъясните мне пожалуйста, что значит "Подобно дыханию, позе, статуе ... обет также необходим только для начала медитативной практики дзэн. Медитативная практика дзэн не нуждается в обетах."?

Вы полагаете что без статуи созерцание невозможно?
Что не давшие такового обета практикуют не дзэн?
Что на "продинутом" этапе не важно ни дыхание, ни поза?

Далее вы говорите о начале медитативной практики, но кто же, позвольте, определяет где то самое начало, а где, извините, конец?
И сколько нужно отсидеть, чтобы прийти к этому замечательному времени, когда все, что бы вы ни делали, будет медитативной практикой?

Может ответите отталкиваясь от на собственного примера, раз уж вы так уверенно говорите?

Спасибо.

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Денис, признаиться, чем больше вас читаю, тем меньше понимаю.
> Разъясните мне пожалуйста, что значит "Подобно дыханию, позе, статуе ... обет также необходим только для начала медитативной практики дзэн. Медитативная практика дзэн не нуждается в обетах."?
> 
> Вы полагаете что без статуи созерцание невозможно?
> Что не давшие такового обета практикуют не дзэн?
> Что на "продинутом" этапе не важно ни дыхание, ни поза?
> 
> Далее вы говорите о начале медитативной практики, но кто же, позвольте, определяет где то самое начало, а где, извините, конец?
> И сколько нужно отсидеть, чтобы прийти к этому замечательному времени, когда все, что бы вы ни делали, будет медитативной практикой?
> ...


Я говорю от собственного примера  :Embarrassment:  падения, наказания, подъёма.

Мне казалось важным разобраться в причинах конфликта, который затронул глубоко не только меня, но и многих людей, некоторые организации.

Круглые сутки год за годом я анализировал все стороны конфликта, иногда лично предпринимая "вылазки" в разные стороны. Вместе с *Ильей Васильевым* мы не пропустили лекцию о дзэн-буддизме в "Новом Акрополе"  :Big Grin: 

У статуи нет глаз. Зачем же заимствовать глаза у статуи?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Как заимствовать обет там, где ничего нет, даже искомого обета?
Значит, обет не заимствуется  :Big Grin:  

На "продвинутом" этапе не возникает препятствий в медитации по причине дыхания или позы  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Начало и Конец медитативной практики определяет Будда.
Как Вы понимаете роль Будды в буддизме?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Сидите, пока приходит, но ещё не пришла пора встать)

----------


## Won Soeng

Денис, Будда знает, как правильно держать ложку, но не сделал из этого учения. То что течет само по себе не нуждается во внимании, пока это не станет кому-то важным. Пока ты не зайдешь на форум - ты не можешь ничего сказать его участникам. Твое появление здесь не случайно - ты нашел или потерял?

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Денис, Будда знает, как правильно держать ложку, но не сделал из этого учения. То что течет само по себе не нуждается во внимании, пока это не станет кому-то важным. Пока ты не зайдешь на форум - ты не можешь ничего сказать его участникам. Твое появление здесь не случайно - ты нашел или потерял?


BTR, Банзай  :Smilie:  
Моя лошадь ещё не убежала из стойла  :Embarrassment:  
Чья лошадь убежала  :Confused:  
Может, конюшня мала ?

Будда правильно скажет участникам форума не заходя на форум.
 :Wink:

----------


## Банзай

Начало и Конец медитативной практики определяет Будда.
Как Вы понимаете роль Будды в буддизме? 
--------------------------------------------
Уж точно не как парторга, который знает и пожурит если что, а коли будешь хорошо работать, так путевку в пансионат отцепит.

Денис, будте любезны, пишите пожалуйста проще, я правда ничего не понимаю по ходу движения ваших мыслей.

Спасибо за совет сидеть пока то да это, но позвольте мне все же следовать наставлениям Догэна дзэндзи, сидеть от забора и до вечера не оглядываясь на псевдодостижения и промежуточные бублики и баранки.

Что же до конфликтов, так я вам скажу в чем причина, кроется она в человеческих амбициях и скороспелых оценках собственных достижений.
Здесь как раз все просто и понятно.

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Спасибо за совет сидеть пока то да это, но позвольте мне все же следовать наставлениям Догэна дзэндзи, сидеть от забора и до вечера не оглядываясь на псевдодостижения и промежуточные бублики и баранки.
> 
> Что же до конфликтов, так я вам скажу в чем причина, кроется она в человеческих амбициях и скороспелых оценках собственных достижений.
> Здесь как раз все просто и понятно.


Хорошо что Вы не приняли на свой счет "сидеть от звонка до звонка"  :Embarrassment:  
Эта конюшня открывается от забора и закрывается вечером ?
 :Confused:  

Какое значение имеют амбиции и скороспелые оценки для буддистов?
Я правда, не очень понимаю.
Можете пояснить?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, Банзай  
> Моя лошадь ещё не убежала из стойла  
> Чья лошадь убежала  
> Может, конюшня мала ?
> 
> Будда правильно скажет участникам форума не заходя на форум.


Денис, тот, кто нашел, знает, что он нашел. 
Тот кто потерял - знает, что он потерял.
Если такого знания нет - значит найденое не принято, отвержено, названо потерянным.
У тебя есть что-то, что стоит потерять?
У тебя есть что-то, что стоит найти?

Можно искать в протянутой руке хлеб
Можно положить в протянутую руку хлеб.
Можно пожать протянутую руку в приветствии.
Можно ткнуть в протянутую руку фигой.

Первый - нуждается.
Второй - благодарит
Третий - здоровается
Четвертый - не понимает протянутой руки.

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Сидите, пока приходит, но ещё не пришла пора встать)


Поздний вечер?
Повален забор?
Погнулась ложка?

Я сижу.

----------


## Банзай

Денис, будет повод, посидим и до звонка.
Повод и уверенность в таковом.
От сумы тоже зарекаться не станем.

Амбиции это когда приласкав дзафу  разок - другой, полагают себя многопознавшими, отсюда следуют многочисленные лекторы, будды и просветленные патриархи, бугаевы, шахи и йоджики всех мастей и разновидностей тех недугов, что в миру кличут манечкой.

Отсюда и драки за аббатство и возьня вокруг кассы и рапоряжения по поводу движений на территории.
Примеров - тьма, не захочешь увидишь.
Так что вопрос ваш праздный.

Но да вы не ответили, как узнать чремя когда "пора встать"?
Может народ зря парится?
Может "а мужики-то не знают!"?

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Денис, тот, кто нашел, знает, что он нашел. 
> Тот кто потерял - знает, что он потерял.
> Если такого знания нет - значит найденое не принято, отвержено, названо потерянным.
> У тебя есть что-то, что стоит потерять?
> У тебя есть что-то, что стоит найти?
> 
> Первый - нуждается.
> Второй - благодарит
> Третий - здоровается
> Четвертый - не понимает протянутой руки.


Задан простой вопрос.

Построить стену легко.
Разрушить тоже легко.

Трудно не строить стен, трудно не рушить построенное.

Нет меня, пока задавали вопросы мне

есть поверхность протянутой руки

----------


## Won Soeng

> есть поверхность протянутой руки


Только это?

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Денис, будет повод, посидим и до звонка.
> Отсюда и драки за аббатство и возьня вокруг кассы и рапоряжения по поводу движений на территории.
> Примеров - тьма, не захочешь увидишь.
> Так что вопрос ваш праздный.
> 
> Но да вы не ответили, как узнать чремя когда "пора встать"?
> Может народ зря парится?
> Может "а мужики-то не знают!"?


Посидим)
Амбиции, например, одного только "Нового Акрополя" тысячекратны.
Амбиции сами по себе ерунда полная.
Если только не прерывают дза-дзэн.
Люди разные нужны, люди разные важны.

Что касается прочей возни, на тот есть Законы РФ.
Удовлетворить их требованиям очень не просто и вот действительно где проще потерять, чем найти.

Так кто ещё не понял, что мы должны делать?
BTR и Банзай, строгая формализация должна быть ещё строже.
Только так начинающие могут познать дисциплину дзэн.
Не понимаю, как Илья Васильев мог повредить выработке такой дисциплины.
Это недопонимание следует преодолеть.

Поклон тхераваде.

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Только это?


Нет.
Строим конюшню вместе.

----------


## Won Soeng

Кто нуждается в конюшне?

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR и Банзай, строгая формализация должна быть ещё строже.
> Только так начинающие могут познать дисциплину дзэн.


Кому задолжала строгая формализация?
И кто назвался начинающим? Кто-то просил научить дисциплине дзен?

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Кто нуждается в конюшне?


Кто нуждается, что конюшня нуждается.

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Кому задолжала строгая формализация?
> И кто назвался начинающим? Кто-то просил научить дисциплине дзен?


Дхарме.

Тот кто сделал проблему из-за различий между тхеравадой и махаяной.

Кто-то просит соблюдать дисциплину дзэн.

----------


## Won Soeng

Денис, Лось не ходит к реке, если не хочет пить. Река же течет безразлично к чьим-то желаниям. Строй конюшню один. Не приписывай Дхарме нужды, сначала следует понять, что делает живое - живым.
Дхарма не учит кормить сытого или убаюкивать выспавшегося.  Когда хочешь есть - ешь, а не ищи компанию. 
Когда видишь проблему - решай проблему. Напиши персональное сообщение тому кто сделал проблему из-за различий и тому кто просит соблюдать дисциплину дзен.
Если хочешь привлечь внимание форума к какой-то проблеме - обозначь ее четко и ясно. 
Только выражать сомнения и говорить слова, не интересуясь, донесли ли они что-нибудь - не имеет отношения ни к дзен, ни к Дхарме.

----------


## Банзай

Я тебя понял, Денис.
Имхо, не с того фланга заходишь.

Ильясу поклон.

----------


## Денис Иванов

> Я тебя понял, Денис.
> Имхо, не с того фланга заходишь.
> 
> Ильясу поклон.


Передам.
Хитрые движения ногами не интересны в данном случае.
Все нуждаются в помощи, в том числе BTR

----------


## Won Soeng

Денис, очень много слов. Ты начинаешь настолько издалека, словно сам боишься говорить о сути. 
БТР может оказать всю необходимую помощь, в том числе своему телу и своему уму, очень рад, если ты можешь указать чему именно требуется помощь.
Ты хочешь дисциплины - не нарушай ее.
Создай новую тему на форуме, в которой скажи, каким ты видишь дело Ильи Васильева, что по твоему не замечают участники форума, на что следует обратить внимание, чтобы освободиться от омрачений и неведения.

----------

